# How is Hathway Broadband Service in Kolkata?



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2016)

How is the Hathway Broadband Service in Kolkata?
I am interested in their Fiber Stream 40 Plan.

It is Rs.900/- per month having 25Mbps till 40GB and 1 Mbps thereafter,unlimited...

Info from Hathway Kolkata Tariff

Presently on BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1495 Plan. It's too costly compared to Hathway(per month).

What do you Friends suggest?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 10, 2016)

Surprisingly no one in this @TDF and from Kolkata uses Hathway Broadband????!!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 16, 2016)

Bump!:yawn_NF:


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 17, 2016)

Why not get alliance ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 17, 2016)

Tech_chaos said:


> Why not get alliance ?



As per the Rs.900/- p.m. plan,Hathway will provide 24Mbps till 40GB ,then FUP and 1Mbps thereafter...
Alliance does not provide such plans at that budget.


----------

